# Snowflake Dance



## leighthal (Dec 30, 2009)

Was outside taking pictures of snowflakes. This little guy was drifting down my windshield in a haphazard dance. Loved it! 





f 4.5 *l *iso400 *l *1/125


----------



## Nicholas James Photo (Dec 30, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## Lyncca (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow, that's awesome.


----------



## Casshew (Dec 30, 2009)

Gorgeous snowflake!


----------



## leighthal (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks for the kind comments.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 30, 2009)

That's crazy!  I've never seen such a well-captured snowflake as that!

:thumbup:


----------



## leighthal (Dec 30, 2009)

It helps when they stick to the windhield. LOL


----------



## mishele (Dec 30, 2009)

Thats pretty sweet!! Great job girlfriend!!


----------



## 1limited92 (Dec 30, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> That's crazy!  I've never seen such a well-captured snowflake as that!
> 
> :thumbup:


Thats what I was thinking! Great Job!


----------



## camz (Dec 30, 2009)

Unreal on the capture.  Good job!


----------



## PatrickHMS (Dec 31, 2009)

AMAZING - so perfectly shaped that looks more like a Christmas tree ornament than it does like a real snowflake.

You musta been quick on the trigger to shoot it before you lost it.


----------



## JAFO28 (Dec 31, 2009)

Very cool! What lens did you use?


----------



## leighthal (Dec 31, 2009)

Thank you again for the nice comments. Yep, as a reward I'm playing with the out takes. The burry ones always get doodled on while I watch movies. I think I'm missing that 'one task at a time' gene.
Happy New Year!    Leigh


----------



## PatrickHMS (Dec 31, 2009)

Still looks like an ornament...lol


----------



## leighthal (Dec 31, 2009)

JAFO28 said:


> Very cool! What lens did you use?


 
My lens: PENTAX D FA 50MM F2.8 MACRO


----------



## PatrickCheung (Jan 2, 2010)

thats amazing!  im gonna go wait outside by a window in the snow tomorrow


----------



## Nyberg (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice capture  Good work!


----------



## dak1b (Jan 9, 2010)

+1


----------



## mooimeisie (Jan 9, 2010)

Outstanding work.  Now aren't you a little happy you don't live where the Palm trees grow and the ocean breezes blow softly at night.


----------



## mbkPhotography (Jan 12, 2010)

Amazing capture, nice work!


----------



## The Empress (Jan 12, 2010)

Great capture!!!!


----------



## jensgt (Jan 12, 2010)

amazing


----------



## leighthal (Jan 26, 2010)

mooimeisie said:


> Outstanding work. Now aren't you a little happy you don't live where the Palm trees grow and the ocean breezes blow softly at night.


 

Is happiness not relative to where you are? Considering I spent an hour scraping the ice of the windshield yesterday, I'm pretty sure palm trees and ocean breezes would be very welcome right now.

*sidenote   Why the hell are you not playing fight club anymore? I miss your great photos.


----------



## mooimeisie (Jan 26, 2010)

leighthal said:


> mooimeisie said:
> 
> 
> > Outstanding work. Now aren't you a little happy you don't live where the Palm trees grow and the ocean breezes blow softly at night.
> ...


 
Agreed with the ice and the palm trees.  It's a little cold here in Alberta right now.  Fight club?  I don't really know.  I'll try to remember this weekend.


----------



## mishele (Jan 31, 2011)

I still love this shot!!! Bring it back to life!!


----------

